# Munich to Monaco: The full ED experience



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A group of Canadian BMW enthusiasts picked up their brand new BMW M cars at the BMW Welt in Munich. From there they drove 1.150 KM (715 miles) in six days trough 6 countries. On the way from Munich to Monaco, they experienced winding roads through the Alps and the high speeds of the Autobahn, which gave them a feel for their new M cars. Have a look at their ED journey.

https://youtu.be/g0l1azOMiGA


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Great video :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like a great experience! :thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Seeing the stop there at the Interalpen-Hotel Tyrol there in Austria brought back many memories. It is one of the hotels that Mercedes offers at discount to its European Delivery customers, and is a highlight location for their Black Forest Alps Rally Package. Maybe someday BMW will do something similar.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

How did they drop off in Monaco? Franc drop offs are Paris and Nice.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Gary J said:


> How did they drop off in Monaco? Franc drop offs are Paris and Nice.


Nice and Monaco are only ~10 miles apart.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

dkreidel said:


> Nice and Monaco are only ~10 miles apart.


Nice airport is all the way on the other side of town from Monaco and we are not exactly talking highway along any of that route.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

They have to fly out of the Nice airport to get back home to Canada, unless some of them intend to continue their vacation and drive on to Paris to drop their cars off there.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I think he said Munich to Monaco because it has a certain ring to it.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Gary J said:


> I think he said Munich to Monaco because it has a certain ring to it.


According to their detailed map, showing the hotels they would stay at along the way, the Fairmont Hotel Monte Carlo was their final destination. Except the caption for the video clip shows it as located in Monaco, Italy. 

P.S. -- I'm talking about the caption BMW used to describe the video clip as shown on YouTube.


----------



## tigerdog (Jun 29, 2009)

How about "EuroDel" for an abbreviation. Not sure I want the full "ED" experience. 
Looks like a great journey!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Gary J said:


> Nice airport is all the way on the other side of town from Monaco and we are not exactly talking highway along any of that route.


It's still only 30 km, mostly highway. For perspective, MUC to Hauptbanhof Munich is about 39 km's. Not a big deal.


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

why doesnt the USA offer this type of arrangement for their customers? Only Canada?


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

razzy530 said:


> why doesnt the USA offer this type of arrangement for their customers? Only Canada?


Maybe it's just some sort of special arrangement that someone set up.

But I'm going to hate here based out of pure jealousy.  Someone should set this up for the US and make it significantly better. Them holding up the Canadian flag made me want to vomit. : puke:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

razzy530 said:


> why doesnt the USA offer this type of arrangement for their customers? Only Canada?


Of course you can do that. It just takes planning and a client adviser who knows what s/he is doing. The first thing you need to do is settle on one dealership and one client adviser to handle the orders from all of the people in your group. Once all of the orders have been agreed to between the customers and the client adviser, the dealership has to contact BMW of North America's European Delivery department to explain that it's a group delivery and that all cars must be ready for delivery the same morning, or afternoon. You could even hire your own local videographer or maybe BMW will provide one of theirs.

Obviously it will be easier to arrange if everyone is ordering the same model. In the case of the Canadians, they ordered two different models that are built at two different plants. If anyone wants an Individual paint color or Individual interior, you will have to allow extra time for that. 
There is absolutely no reason why any group of customers can't do the same thing. All it takes is a manager at the dealership who knows how to deal with BMW of North America to make sure everything goes smoothly. Don't try to do business with a dealership that barely knows what a European Delivery is and expect everything to go off without a hitch.

P.S. -- Okay, I see what you're getting at. At first I thought the Canadians were part of a group put together by BMWCCC (BMW Car Club of Canada) but I see now that it's a special offering of BMW Canada. That would allow customers to choose their own client advisers at any Canadian dealership and then just get their order submitted by a certain date and then all of the rest would be coordinated by BMW Canada.

Well, BMWNA isn't offering anything like that right now but maybe they will if enough people bug them about it?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Before anyone chimes in with why it would have to be one client adviser, think of the possibilities for a screw up if more than one person is responsible for following this thing up. I guess if you can get BMWCCA to coordinate things for you it might work but it would be so much easier for everybody to just use the same client adviser.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

skier said:


> It's still only 30 km, mostly highway. For perspective, MUC to Hauptbanhof Munich is about 39 km's. Not a big deal.


So you are on ED with your new M car and you take the highway instead of the coast with many photo ops like this. I don't think so.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Gary J said:


> So you are on ED with your new M car and you take the highway instead of the coast with many photo ops like this. I don't think so.


Nah, the point was the ease of getting to the Nice airport. Photo ops are last thing on my mind when I need to drop off the car and catch a plane. Plenty of photo ops before that.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

skier said:


> Nah, the point was the ease of getting to the Nice airport. Photo ops are last thing on my mind when I need to drop off the car and catch a plane. Plenty of photo ops before that.


Your poor timing are my photo ops.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Gary J said:


> Your poor timing are my photo ops.


Nah, my better planning. But whatever.


----------

